# Best fish is...



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I read somewhere, I think in a magazine some silver fish that eats like all algae as well as duck weed and works VERY FAST! What type of fish is this, is it here on the forum?

And, if someone knows what I am talking about, do they affect other plants?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll buy 10!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont know about silver fish but ameca splendens, a 4" livebearer, will eat all types of algae but is VERY terratorial.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

O yes, ameca splendens is the fish. But I thought I read they CAN be kept together? Anyone else have more info on them?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 5 in my 180 (2m 3f) and they seem to get along fine. However, I am less impressed with them than I am my black mollies.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

They are territorial against other species.
Thier offspring are born an inch long with ambilical cords.


----------

